#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Is It A Smart Move to Invest In Pyramid Scheme ?

## Bhavya

I heard one of my relative describing my mother about a PYRAMID SCHEME. I am unsure about the scheme ,Because i've known several people who got rich as well as got cheated. Before investing in the scheme I want to know IS IT TRUSTWORTHY TO INVEST IN?

GUYS, Any opinions?

----------


## Ritika

> I heard one of my relative describing my mother about a PYRAMID SCHEME. I am unsure about the scheme ,Because i've known several people who got rich as well as got cheated. Before investing in the scheme I want to know IS IT TRUSTWORTHY TO INVEST IN?
> 
> GUYS, Any opinions?


pyramid schemes are always considered wrong. it is an unstable and risky way of investing money into. for your further clarify check on this lnk, What Is A Pyramid Scheme?

----------


## Shana

> I heard one of my relative describing my mother about a PYRAMID SCHEME. I am unsure about the scheme ,Because i've known several people who got rich as well as got cheated. Before investing in the scheme I want to know IS IT TRUSTWORTHY TO INVEST IN?
> 
> GUYS, Any opinions?

----------


## Bhavya

> pyramid schemes are always considered wrong. it is an unstable and risky way of investing money into. for your further clarify check on this lnk, What Is A Pyramid Scheme?


Thank you for enlighten me Kirshika, it's help me a lot.

----------


## Moana

Yes as krishika said Pyramid scheme is an untrustworthy of investing money as I can understand through the video, olny the investor in the end gets all the profits!

----------


## Moana

> 


Gobi, your video was really helpful!

----------


## Bhavya

> 


Thank you Gobi, through this video i can easily understand the structure of pyramid scheme .

----------

